# My latest m&p soaps



## shivani (Nov 6, 2013)

How's it??

Sent from my C1604 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## lsg (Nov 6, 2013)

They are all very pretty, but I really like the soap in the first picture.


----------



## shivani (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks !!

Sent from my C1604 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Prysm (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm most partial to the purple/white snowflake soaps.  What fragrance did you use in them?
They all look nice and I've never seen the likes of them before.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 6, 2013)

The first ones are awesome, looks kinda like snake skin.


----------



## shivani (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey thanx all !! So kind of u. 
I used lavender fragrance for it..nd lemon with orange in the white line in between... For the Last one I prepared the mold myself..soap molds are not available at my place..nd the ones in first pic from bouborn buiscuit containers.. which gave it snake skin look..

Sent from my C1604 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## shivani (Nov 7, 2013)

I've made many diff kinds..but these were the latest.

Sent from my C1604 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## fabiola (Nov 7, 2013)

Love the purple stars!!!


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 7, 2013)

All of them are gorgeous! 
I really like the red, white & blue soaps and the purple/white stars are so beautiful --great color combo.


----------



## shivani (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey thanx all you lovely people..here is one more I made yesterday..



Actualy two more..



Sent from my C1604 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## shivani (Nov 8, 2013)

Oops...sent it twice..

Sent from my C1604 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 9, 2013)

More beautiful and colorful soaps! I like this textured soap -- it not only looks nice but it will also be exfoliating!


----------



## seven (Nov 24, 2013)

lovely creations, shivani 

the first ones are one of a kind, like the texture. i think they're gonna be great for exfoliating.
like the ones with the rolled soap as well..


----------



## shivani (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanx all !! Here are some new ones..


----------



## adkaromatherapy (Nov 24, 2013)

Gorgeous colors!  Very nice


----------



## TVivian (Nov 24, 2013)

Those are just beautiful. I love the flowers!


----------



## shivani (Nov 24, 2013)

Thax again!!


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 24, 2013)

I love the red roses. What company or brand red color did you use. I'm trying this liquid form red color I bought from Hobby Lobby and that is a pink whenever I use. Please advise me:?:


----------



## madamlian (Nov 25, 2013)

hi this is my soap 
stone texture rose soap


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow shivani, your soaps are amazing. You must spend forever planning them. Those flower ones are just gorgeous.


----------



## shivani (Nov 25, 2013)

Khanjari said:


> I love the red roses. What company or brand red color did you use. I'm trying this liquid form red color I bought from Hobby Lobby and that is a pink whenever I use. Please advise me:?:



Hi!! I m from india..to be very true,i have not used anything branded..i cant buy from any supplies like brambleberry coz shipping charges n dollar in comparision to rupee is very high.. n my parents wont allow me to spend much becoz I just started 2 months back,n dont make often..I explained this long,so that you dont think that m not willing to share..i just have four colors in total..i mix match..n some natural..like I made light purple with ratanjot,dont know wt is dat called in english,n turmeric for orange nd yellow,spirulina powder for green,cocoa powder n coffee for brown,thats how I manage..the red I had also turned pink,so I added peach color to it..n it turned red..


----------



## shivani (Nov 25, 2013)

Madamlian, your soaps look lovely!! Great idea!!


----------



## shivani (Nov 25, 2013)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Wow shivani, your soaps are amazing. You must spend forever planning them. Those flower ones are just gorgeous.



No derpina, thats the worst thing that I dont plan well..its like,m sitting..got something in mind,nd start preparing soap..so till date,things never turned out as planned..something wrong happens always, but I dnt knw how people find it good. I think of making something,n turn out to something else.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Nov 25, 2013)

LOL well keep doing what you're doing shivani because it sure is working for you. I wish when things went wrong for me soaping they turned out so well!


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 25, 2013)

shivani said:


> Hi!! I m from india..to be very true,i have not used anything branded..i cant buy from any supplies like brambleberry coz shipping charges n dollar in comparision to rupee is very high.. n my parents wont allow me to spend much becoz I just started 2 months back,n dont make often..I explained this long,so that you dont think that m not willing to share..i just have four colors in total..i mix match..n some natural..like I made light purple with ratanjot,dont know wt is dat called in english,n turmeric for orange nd yellow,spirulina powder for green,cocoa powder n coffee for brown,thats how I manage..the red I had also turned pink,so I added peach color to it..n it turned red..


Hi Shivani, I am originally from India too. I have relocated in US after my marriage. The name Shivani did make me think of Indian but assumptions are not always good! I'm originally from Gujarat. I thank you for sharing this red color mystery. Thanks a lot!


----------



## shivani (Nov 25, 2013)

Khanjari said:


> Hi Shivani, I am originally from India too. I have relocated in US after my marriage. The name Shivani did make me think of Indian but assumptions are not always good! I'm originally from Gujarat. I thank you for sharing this red color mystery. Thanks a lot!



Oh wow!! Nice to hear that..now you could definately understand!!


----------



## bjbarrick (Nov 25, 2013)

I also do Melt and Pour. Very beautiful soaps!


----------



## shivani (Nov 26, 2013)

bjbarrick said:


> I also do Melt and Pour. Very beautiful soaps!



Thank you!!


----------



## renata (Nov 26, 2013)

shivani, your soaps are beautiful, so original!


----------



## shivani (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanx renata!!


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 26, 2013)

Guys, do you think I can add a little food color to the mp soap? Has anyone tried it? I have heard that it can stain the skin.... Is that true?


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 26, 2013)

Food coloring will usually bleed or run. The best colorants for M&P are micas.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> Food coloring will usually bleed or run. The best colorants for M&P are micas.




Are you in the US? The reason I ask is because, I have tried using the regular red color that we get at Craft stored but that always turns pink  

once, I thought of adding more drops and see what it turns out like and this is what I got!!!! . 

Where do you buy Mica from? Any website suggestions? Or stores? Please advise


----------



## shivani (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh wow!! This looks so good


----------



## shivani (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey!! I made some new..


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks Shivani

Dang girl!!!!! You are so awesome. It looks more like a piece of cake with icing on it. Can you take a picture of it sideways


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 5, 2013)

Khanjari,
That soap looks beautiful as it is even if the color isn't exactly what you wanted.
I recommend micas. Brambleberry ships worldwide and carries a nice selection of micas. Here's the link: http://www.brambleberry.com/Micas-C46.aspx


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 5, 2013)

Shivani,
That soap is awesome looking!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)

Lisamaliga,

Thanks a bunch!!!! I shall order it from there. Can't thank enough!!!! I was trying so hard to get this!!!! 

Big hug to you


----------

